# Customer Service will no longer be available 24 hours a day



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

I got my paper bill today and noticed some fine print:

"Beginning 5/11/08, customer service representatives for general care will be available 8am-10pm local time. For self-service, directv.com is available 24 hours a day."

So good luck if your receiver spasms during Letterman or the late movie.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmm, more and more nickel and diming their customers, now less Customer service... sounding more and more like my cable company everyday :\


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

Bob - Can you scan and attach your bill with this langiuage? The current Customer Service Agreement here: http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/0507ICUSAG5524_CUSTAGREEMENT_ENWEB.PDF still says 24 hour a day customer service. And there is nothing on the web site that implies this.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

It was on the bottom of my bill also:

"Beginning 5/11/08, customer service representatives for general care will be available 8am-10pm local time. For self-service, directv.com is available 24 hours a day."


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

w6fxj said:


> Bob - Can you scan and attach your bill with this langiuage? The current Customer Service Agreement here: http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/0507ICUSAG5524_CUSTAGREEMENT_ENWEB.PDF still says 24 hour a day customer service. And there is nothing on the web site that implies this.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Note that it says "general care" .


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

While I usually call after 10pm if I need to call, this isn't that big of a deal to me. Usually it's nothing critical I'm calling about (adding a channel, for example) and if it reduces the CSR staff which COULD result in better trained CSR's, then I'm all for it (it's easier to train a smaller amount of people).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> ... if it reduces the CSR staff which COULD result in better trained CSR's, then I'm all for it (it's easier to train a smaller amount of people).


And add onto that the fact that the folks you get on the phone at night are usually the people that are less trained and getting the bad shift assignments.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

richall01 said:


> Note that it says "general care" .


Technical support will probably still be available 24 hours.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

I asked on Satelliteguys, where this topic was posted earlier this morning. Anyone know the definition of "general care" by D*? Just curious!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Darn, it means I'll have to find someone else to bother at 3 in the morning :lol:


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Darn, it means I'll have to find someone else to bother at 3 in the morning :lol:


Good point. Now, who are we going to crank call after CE's on Friday and Saturday and ask, "hey, I just hit 02468 and now I'm getting software...will it have DLB or MRV in it?" :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Darn, it means I'll have to find someone else to bother at 3 in the morning :lol:


Hillary?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Hillary?


No, won't work; Bill is usually on the phone with Monica at that time.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I posted this information a couple of weeks ago but noone who responded seemed concerned at the time.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Darn, it means I'll have to find someone else to bother at 3 in the morning :lol:


You could always call up Dish and ask them all sorts of Directv questions and see where that gets you....


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jon J said:


> I posted this information a couple of weeks ago but noone who responded seemed concerned at the time.


No one really seems too awfully concerned about it now either. Don't sweat petty things, as they say.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

This is actually a good thing. I always get DirecTV's 800 number confused with my bail bondsman's, who does work 24/7. Now that won't be a problem.

You think you've had problems with CSRs? Try calling one from jail!


----------



## jrinck (Apr 3, 2008)

Local time? Does this mean that if I am in Philadelphia and I call at 10:30PM, that my call will be refused, while if someone in San Francisco (where it is 7:30PM) will have their call go through?

That's not very fair, is it? 

Besides, what does local time have to do with it when all the calls are going to India, anyway?


----------



## mikejos (Dec 10, 2007)

If I change the time on my wireless phone back two hours when calling at 11pm, this will be a non issue, correct?


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm not going to go crazy over this but I'd say over half my calls to D* is after 10pm. I personally feel I get better service and no wait times. I'm a night owl often and I hate schedules like this. That said oh well I'll live and at least this doesn't appear to effect tech support. I wonder if the "cancel" department will still be open?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> And add onto that the fact that the folks you get on the phone at night are usually the people that are less trained and getting the bad shift assignments.


Kinda sounds like another reason to join the PP, doesn't it? Just had a 21-700 go south on me and made a call to the PP and will have a replacement within 3 days. Probably tomorrow or the next day, latest.

Got no hassle from them, told them what I had done and the CSR said "Oh" and arranged for the replacement. Not that I think the replacement will work, but will keep replacing them until I get a stable unit.

I do hope the PP will remain open 24 hours a day.

Rich


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jrinck said:


> Local time? Does this mean that if I am in Philadelphia and I call at 10:30PM, that my call will be refused, while if someone in San Francisco (where it is 7:30PM) will have their call go through?
> 
> That's not very fair, is it?
> 
> Besides, what does local time have to do with it when all the calls are going to India, anyway?


Guys - local time means the time where it is locally where YOU are. ET means Eastern time. CT means Central time. PT means Pacific Time. If they meant Eastern time they would have said Eastern time.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

jrinck said:


> Besides, what does local time have to do with it when all the calls are going to India, anyway?


I have actually never gotten anyone that was not in the US of A. Usually New Mexico or Alabama.

XM moved all of their customer service to Jamaica. Accents so thick they make Indians sound like SoCal surf dudes. They were extremely hard to understand and I had to have her repeat herself multiple times.

Anytime I have called I have always gotten someone who was polite and easy to understand. May not have known all the answers, but at least you could converse with them.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

General care is usually just for billing issues and placing orders and things like that. Tech Support will still be available 24 hours.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jon J said:


> I posted this information a couple of weeks ago but noone who responded seemed concerned at the time.


And here it is, from March 19 2008!

Coming change in Customer Service hours


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> And add onto that the fact that the folks you get on the phone at night are usually the people that are less trained and getting the bad shift assignments.


Not entirely true. When I was a Tier 2 Tech CSR at Vonage, shift choice went to the more senior CSRs. The most popular choice was the night shift. Why? Because of the reduced call volume.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Some night shift employees also earn "differential pay" ... same work as days, less customers calling, fewer "big" bosses around, and earn more money.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

jrinck said:


> Local time? Does this mean that if I am in Philadelphia and I call at 10:30PM, that my call will be refused, while if someone in San Francisco (where it is 7:30PM) will have their call go through?
> 
> That's not very fair, is it?
> 
> Besides, what does local time have to do with it when all the calls are going to India, anyway?


It has been discussed here many times, D* does not outsource to India. So, no, you would not get someone in India if you called the correct number for D*.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Some night shift employees also earn "differential pay" ... same work as days, less customers calling, fewer "big" bosses around, and earn more money.


And add to that the fact that some people actually prefer night shift. When I was a manager for a large union freight company, we had the top 5 or so senior teamsters who could work Mon-Fri dayshift work Mon-Fri night, graveyard!:eek2:


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

According to a DirecTV CSR Supervisor who I just spoke to, "General Care" means things that you can do on-line like change packages, order PPV or change your account info. If you have a technical problem you can still reach a tech support CSR. 

I suggested DirecTV add words like that to a notice on the directv.com web site.


----------



## achildfromthe80s (Mar 15, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> It has been discussed here many times, D* does not outsource to India. So, no, you would not get someone in India if you called the correct number for D*.


I think that statement should be edited to say, "DirecTV previously did not outsource to India." because i've had my fair share of Indian CSR's lately. After speaking to one from the US, she told me they outsource to India during peak times during the afternoon.

Brad


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

achildfromthe80s said:


> I think that statement should be edited to say, "DirecTV previously did not outsource to India." because i've had my fair share of Indian CSR's lately. After speaking to one from the US, she told me they outsource to India during peak times during the afternoon.
> 
> Brad


Really? Okay, maybe that has changed, and honestly is sad to hear. I PMed back and forth with a CSR who told me that they indeed did not outsource to India, and this was maybe 2 months ago?!?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> Not entirely true. When I was a Tier 2 Tech CSR at Vonage, shift choice went to the more senior CSRs. The most popular choice was the night shift. Why? Because of the reduced call volume.





Drew2k said:


> Some night shift employees also earn "differential pay" ... same work as days, less customers calling, fewer "big" bosses around, and earn more money.


Good points, didn't think of it that way. I just assumed that it was a bad thing to have to work at night (because that's how I personally feel), but I see your points too.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Of course some of us STILL can't change anything online due to a glitch, six weeks in the making. They are "working on it"..........so if I want to make a change I MUST call to make the change. No other option. 

I always prefer to use the website if at all possible.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

jrinck said:


> Local time? Does this mean that if I am in Philadelphia and I call at 10:30PM, that my call will be refused, while if someone in San Francisco (where it is 7:30PM) will have their call go through?
> 
> That's not very fair, is it?
> 
> Besides, what does local time have to do with it when all the calls are going to India, anyway?


....I agree...but...the last time I called DTV (just yesterday) the CSR I spoke to claimed to be in Alabama. Nice accent.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

jrinck said:


> Local time? Does this mean that if I am in Philadelphia and I call at 10:30PM, that my call will be refused, while if someone in San Francisco (where it is 7:30PM) will have their call go through?
> 
> That's not very fair, is it?
> 
> Besides, what does local time have to do with it when all the calls are going to India, anyway?


Local India time


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Since when has Directv REALLY supplied customer service to all 24 hrs a day anyway? 

Seriously though, I always liked to call Directv late at night... oh well....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Hillary?


Well if you call McCain at that hour he'd either have a heart attack or need his diaper changed oh wait he can't extend his arm to answer the phone.....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jrinck said:


> Besides, what does local time have to do with it when all the calls are going to India, anyway?


But I did press "1" for english.....


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Really? Okay, maybe that has changed, and honestly is sad to hear. I PMed back and forth with a CSR who told me that they indeed did not outsource to India, and this was maybe 2 months ago?!?


A CSR that didn't know the truth? Whoda thunk?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> A CSR that didn't know the truth? Whoda thunk?


If you read my post, I PMed (as in with another member here) back and forth with a CSR, and I think the CSRs that are on DBS are of the top tier as far as knowledge, just my $0.02.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I understand that DirecTV has an overseas call center in the Phillipines (not India) during certain times.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I have indeed heard of the Phillipines call center, that CSR did confirm that one.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> If you read my post, I PMed (as in with another member here) back and forth with a CSR, and I think the CSRs that are on DBS are of the top tier as far as knowledge, just my $0.02.


Let me be the first to thank you for that


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

jrinck said:


> Local time? Does this mean that if I am in Philadelphia and I call at 10:30PM, that my call will be refused, while if someone in San Francisco (where it is 7:30PM) will have their call go through?
> 
> That's not very fair, is it?


They may route calls based on the area code you are calling from. Or they may not, in which case you could take advantage of the fact that there are still call centers open at 10:30 EST. But by providing the same hours in local time to everyone, that seems about as fair as they could possibly be, dontcha think?


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

This is actually moving into the digital age. As some think they need to do. Dish Network has been going home at 10:00 P.M. for months if not years. Perhaps by shutting down the call centers at night they can reduce your bill next year, or who knows, maybe not have to raise your bill by another 6%.


----------



## racermd (Dec 18, 2006)

Dave said:


> This is actually moving into the digital age. As some think they need to do. Dish Network has been going home at 10:00 P.M. for months if not years. Perhaps by shutting down the call centers at night they can reduce your bill next year, or who knows, maybe not have to raise your bill by another 6%.


...or maybe help offset the cost of putting another bird in orbit to expand HD offerings...

I've never really needed to contact ANY of my service providers - D* included - once service is set up and working like it should. In fact, most of the problems I encounter with my services occur only AFTER I speak with a CSR - again, D* included.

After reading the thread about the CSRs jobs being difficult, I don't want anyone to misunderstand me. I don't have any complaint about the job the support staff do. I know it's tough to work in a call center (yes, I worked one for a few months before I realized it's not my cup of tea). The reason I wind up with problems AFTER contacting support is because I need them to do something very specific for me that I'm unable to do myself. As in, I'm not allowed to and certainly not because I'm unwilling or unable to figure it out on my own. Think billing changes for things like service or hardware changes. The scripts provided to typical CSRs typically don't handle customers like myself very well. If I get a CSR that knows their stuff, it's not a big deal and things go pretty quickly. If I get one that can't/won't let go of their script, things fail pretty badly, which is most of the time when I call.

That said, the change in hours probably won't affect me at all. (/poll mode)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've had my best results calling at about 5AM on Sunday mornings. The CSRs are not in a hurry and really try to help at that time.

As far as the "local time" limits are concerned, that means there still will be reps working around the clock if Alaska and Hawaii are included, but evidently they will sort calls by area code and only answer those in the proper time zones.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is some clarification from DirecTV:



> We will be adjusting our hours of operation on May 11th.
> 
> We will be available by phone 24/7 to answer technical questions and our automated self-service options (web and phone systems) are also available 24/7 for help and general account support.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> This is actually a good thing. I always get DirecTV's 800 number confused with my bail bondsman's, who does work 24/7. Now that won't be a problem.
> 
> You think you've had problems with CSRs? Try calling one from jail!


:lol: :lol:

BTW, is that _Mudd's Women_ in your avatar?

Mike


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

So just to clarify... I have service in the DC area, but don't have a home phone... Just a cell phone based to a Southern California area code. So will I have service based on Eastern Time or Pacific Time?

If someone is there to answer my question based on the Pacific Time Zone of my phone, and then I inform them my service is in Maryland, will the CSR tell me "sorry," and hang up on me?


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

HA, Jasonblair you are SOL.


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

Saw this yesterday and just had a bad thought of cablenitis hitting D*. Although from my to co-workers, Comcast has been very proactive with their retention of customers, and their promotions like throwing in some premium channels in to to keep folks around. Please don't tell me the tables are turning!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Jasonblair, I think you've got a window of half an hour in the afternoon to call.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

I called Directv this morning, The CSR says that 1. The 8:00am to 10:00pm hours will be based on the subsciber's time zone, 2. If you call passed the hours of operation, you can use the automated system for programming changes, PPV, Pay bill. and 3. Technical Support is still 24Hours.



cforrest said:


> I asked on Satelliteguys, where this topic was posted earlier this morning. Anyone know the definition of "general care" by D*? Just curious!


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I've had my best results calling at about 5AM on Sunday mornings. The CSRs are not in a hurry and really try to help at that time.
> 
> As far as the "local time" limits are concerned, that means there still will be reps working around the clock if Alaska and Hawaii are included, but evidently they will sort calls by area code and only answer those in the proper time zones.


Hmmm... so if DTV wants to play cheapass with customer service, I can just *69 them when I call to cut off the caller ID in the Pacific Time zone. I've had sports programming cut out on me at 10:30 at night because of some incorrect programming control at their end. They just want to eek out another $0.05/share for the quarter for some shareholder who has their stock for a few weeks and have no problem saying "to hell with customer service." I pay $100+ a month. I deserve to speak to a person that I can understand the 3 or 4 times a year I call.

Corporate America... gotta love it. Layoffs = short term solution to quarterly profit


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

aa9vi said:


> Corporate America... gotta love it. Layoffs = short term solution to quarterly profit


Support staff levels overnight... is a very costly expense...
Not just from a people-staff issue...

But other resources (power for the centers (lights, HVAC, phone, computers, ect)....

And if there studies have shown that less people order new service, at 2am... or change their programming packages at 2am... or PPV, ect... then yes, that is a logical area to reduce expenses... (especially since most of those items can be done on the web).

But no where has it been stated that TECHNICAL support... aka, I am having an issue... and need help.... is being eliminated during the late/early hours of the day.

And frankly... they could move to the Microsoft model... Where you have to pay for your service calls....

And yes... unfourtently... costs are tight... people want more money, utility companies want more money, everything costs more... yet people want to avoid advertising (source of revenue), are upset when there are price increased (and leave, or downgrade service), but want more and more for less and less.

So this isn't "corporate" america (in my book), this is "reality".


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

aa9vi said:


> Hmmm... so if DTV wants to play cheapass with customer service, I can just *69 them when I call to cut off the caller ID in the Pacific Time zone.


*69 will not block your phone number when calling to a toll-free number. The company is paying for the call and will have access to all incoming call numbers.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Support staff levels overnight... is a very costly expense...
> Not just from a people-staff issue...
> 
> But other resources (power for the centers (lights, HVAC, phone, computers, ect)....
> ...


I respect your opinion, Earl, since you are a long time contributor to this forum but I disagree. I want at least the same service if I am paying more. My bill has gone up exponentially over the years for less customer service. The automated system has kicked me off numerous times. It needs improvement... seriously. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one to have this issue either. I know we have more HD now, yes, that's great, but we paying more for it. The reality, in my humble opinion, is that DTV stock price is nearly flat over the last 6 months. In fact, it took a $4-$6/share dive early this year. One way to boost a stock price in a sluggish economy is to cut costs, even some basic things, like customer service. I had an issue with the website on my last programming change since it didn't let me cancel the sports pack without changing my core package (website wanted me to agree to another core package name at a higher cost). I called CS and they fixed me up just fine. Sure the web can do alot of things, but when I am on hold for 20+ minutes, I'd say there isn't enough customer service and if I have to wait 35 minutes on hold, that's too much considering how much we are all paying each month.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And frankly... they could move to the Microsoft model... Where you have to pay for your service calls....


I'm sure that would go over well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

NO customer service model is perfect... 
There will always be issues and at times delays.

The automated system, handles a LOT of the common requests that get called in for. As much as people dislike "talking" to the computers... these systems service common requests significantly efficiently for the vast majority of their designed usages....

The Web system... it too goes a long way... look how many people post here, to find a way to do their changes on the web... so they don't have to call.

Costs are cost....
As you suggest, they impact the stock price... which it most certainly does.
But they also impact the price that we have to pay... the main source of their revenue.

So if costs continue to rise... the bills (DirecTV's operational "bills") do have to get paid... where do you think it comes from?

So yes... every decision they make, has an impact on their stock... they are a publicly traded company.... but they are business at the end of the day... that want's to maximize and increase their profits....

And if the cost of having late night/early morning support... isn't justified by it's benefits...


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

jsmartin99 said:


> Technical support will probably still be available 24 hours.


Yea... I doubt that all the dept's will be closed.
Customer Retentions Close, Customer Installations closes, now Customer Service is going to close, but it doesn't mention if Tech support, or Activations, or what-not will close.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

aa9vi said:


> I've had sports programming cut out on me at 10:30 at night because of some incorrect programming control at their end.


Ummm, that would be a technical question (i.e. you have a problem) and thus you can still call 24x7 for that problem. But if you wanted to call up at 2am to order Sunday Ticket you'll need to do it via the voice prompts, web site or call during 8-10.

I'm not really seeing the problem here if technical support is still 24x7. It's the piddly stuff they are unloading at night.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

aa9vi said:


> Hmmm... so if DTV wants to play cheapass with customer service, I can just *69 them when I call to cut off the caller ID in the Pacific Time zone. I've had sports programming cut out on me at 10:30 at night because of some incorrect programming control at their end. They just want to eek out another $0.05/share for the quarter for some shareholder who has their stock for a few weeks and have no problem saying "to hell with customer service." I pay $100+ a month. I deserve to speak to a person that I can understand the 3 or 4 times a year I call.
> 
> Corporate America... gotta love it. Layoffs = short term solution to quarterly profit


*69 will never block your number, it will simply call the last number that called you:lol: Now, *67 will do what you are saying, but I believe only to private numbers, most companies can still see your number


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

Can Earl or anyone in the know answer if they will change their policies of letting you downgrade service via the web now? I have tried in the past to drop Setanta Sports and Sports pack via the web and it would not let me so I had to call. It seems this is very cheap on D*s part as they just want to make it a little harder for you to lower your service and that this could be handled just as well via the web as upgrading service (which has worked just fine for me). Admittedly they could be even cheaper and charge you for downgrading service like Dish network does (one of the main reasons I left them).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lokar said:


> Can Earl or anyone in the know answer if they will change their policies of letting you downgrade service via the web now? I have tried in the past to drop Setanta Sports and Sports pack via the web and it would not let me so I had to call. It seems this is very cheap on D*s part as they just want to make it a little harder for you to lower your service and that this could be handled just as well via the web as upgrading service (which has worked just fine for me). Admittedly they could be even cheaper and charge you for downgrading service like Dish network does (one of the main reasons I left them).


I wasn't aware that you couldn't.

I have been able to downgrade my service in the past.
They only thing that may make it difficult is if you have some sort of grandfathering of the original packages that you wan to keep.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

aa9vi said:


> Hmmm... so if DTV wants to play cheapass with customer service, I can just *69 them when I call to cut off the caller ID in the Pacific Time zone. I've had sports programming cut out on me at 10:30 at night because of some incorrect programming control at their end. They just want to eek out another $0.05/share for the quarter for some shareholder who has their stock for a few weeks and have no problem saying "to hell with customer service." I pay $100+ a month. I deserve to speak to a person that I can understand the 3 or 4 times a year I call.
> 
> Corporate America... gotta love it. Layoffs = short term solution to quarterly profit


Even so... Lets say that you _could_ block your number. Your account is still based out of PST.
And not only that, it doesnt matter, customer service would be closed for everybody, not just one time zone.

But I digress, Tech support will still be open


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

w6fxj said:


> Bob - Can you scan and attach your bill with this langiuage? The current Customer Service Agreement here: http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/0507ICUSAG5524_CUSTAGREEMENT_ENWEB.PDF still says 24 hour a day customer service. And there is nothing on the web site that implies this.


That was exactly what I was thinking. :nono2:


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

IMO this is a bad move by D* for a company with 16+ million subs to limit the window for billing inquiry's is not good. 

i would expect this from some cable co.. but not from D*.. 

IMO it's bad enough that my Vz billing is only available M-F 8-6pm EST.. now D* want's to limit there hours


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> IMO this is a bad move by D* for a company with 16+ million subs to limit the window for billing inquiry's is not good.
> 
> i would expect this from some cable co.. but not from D*..
> 
> IMO it's bad enough that my Vz billing is only available M-F 8-6pm EST.. now D* want's to limit there hours


Hmmmm. In 12 years I've never once called DirecTV for billing quesitons. In fact I've called them perhaps 10 times total over that time and most of that to activate new receivers. Maybe I'm different...

But anyway, if being available until 10pm isn't good enough for a billing question then I guess there isn't much that can be done to help you.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i had to call them last month because of a billing issues with WRESTLEMANIA 
and i called them on a tue at 11pm EST.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> i had to call them last month because of a billing issues with WRESTLEMANIA
> and i called them on a tue at 11pm EST.


But I guess the real question is...did you *have* to call them at 11pm for the billing issue? Probably not and could have easily waited until the next day or sometime in the following week when you had a free few minutes. I would rarely think that a billing issue is an emergency at midnight that can't wait until morning.


----------



## jfosut (Dec 10, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Not entirely true. When I was a Tier 2 Tech CSR at Vonage, shift choice went to the more senior CSRs. The most popular choice was the night shift. Why? Because of the reduced call volume.


Exactly... When I did Tech Support the night shift was gravy. Way lower call volume. So little, in fact, that most nights we whipped out the laptops and played a little Starcraft or watched a movie. I don't think we got a shift differential, but it was so long ago that we might have and I just don't remember it.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> But I guess the real question is...did you *have* to call them at 11pm for the billing issue? Probably not and could have easily waited until the next day or sometime in the following week when you had a free few minutes. I would rarely think that a billing issue is an emergency at midnight that can't wait until morning.


the only other time i could have waited was that sat morning.. .other than that i had a very busy week. that was the only time i had to call. having work plus classes in the evening doesn't leave much free time. i'm glad i was able to contact someone at that time.. cause i would have been very upset if this billing issues was not fixed by my next D* or Vz billing cycle.

speaking of Vz and NIGHT customer service... they were doing a lot of hiring here for NIGHT call center reps at there FSC (fiber solutions center) but i guess D* is taking a page from Vz and having tech support avail 24-7 and billing only on business days... (shake my head)

one of the many things i mentioned to customers when i sold D* last year was that customer service was available 24-7 unlike the cable co, which is closed on Sundays... and other select hours.. .

but o well i guess its the nature of business to make these cut backs ... (shake my head)

i hope there still able to win the JD POWER award with this cut back..


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

More time on hold for Directv technicians


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ironwood said:


> More time on hold for Directv technicians


Why?

Do you really think customer service calls are so high during the night, that it is going to drastically impact the daytime hold times.

Also... I thought installers had their own dial-in line to do what they needed to do... (that has been changed many times as the number has leaked out many times).

Also... as noted a few times, there are going to be new activation methods to help speed up the installation process for the installes.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why?
> 
> Do you really think customer service calls are so high during the night, that it is going to drastically impact the daytime hold times.
> 
> ...


Yeah they took away direct line about a year ago. We have to stay onhold with regular customers when automated activation is not possible, when replacing receivers on service calls etc, dozens scenarios when we need to talk to a live person.

So I know pretty much that Monday and Saturday are the busiest days which means 20+ mins on hold. Other days are usually much faster.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Even so... Lets say that you _could_ block your number. Your account is still based out of PST.
> And not only that, it doesnt matter, customer service would be closed for everybody, not just one time zone.
> But I digress, Tech support will still be open


Customer service will be open 24/7 if they include the Hawaii time zone in their "local" time zones. It will just not be available to all time zones at all times.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

As one who is very aware of how DirecTV trains their CSR's I can tell you for sure it won't make any difference whatsoever. No, I am not employed by DirecTV.


spartanstew said:


> While I usually call after 10pm if I need to call, this isn't that big of a deal to me. Usually it's nothing critical I'm calling about (adding a channel, for example) and if it reduces the CSR staff which COULD result in better trained CSR's, then I'm all for it (it's easier to train a smaller amount of people).


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

That depends on who you are. 


ironwood said:


> Yeah they took away direct line about a year ago. We have to stay onhold with regular customers when automated activation is not possible, when replacing receivers on service calls etc, dozens scenarios when we need to talk to a live person.
> 
> So I know pretty much that Monday and Saturday are the busiest days which means 20+ mins on hold. Other days are usually much faster.


----------



## Directv superwoman (Apr 20, 2008)

Chuck W said:


> Hmm, more and more nickel and diming their customers, now less Customer service... sounding more and more like my cable company everyday :\


tech will take calls 24 hours a day but your bill can wait for business hours


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

Theoretically this will actually help with hold times for "general" issues, because instead of the same # of reps covering 24 hours they now only cover 17 hours.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kaysersoze said:


> Theoretically this will actually help with hold times for "general" issues, because instead of the same # of reps covering 24 hours they now only cover 17 hours.


But in reality that would mean they have to procure more office space for the same number of employees working within a smaller window of time. That's not the purpose of what DirecTV is doing here - they're trying to _save _money, not find new ways to spend it. The writing is on the wall: Job cuts are eminent.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> But in reality that would mean they have to procure more office space for the same number of employees working within a smaller window of time. That's not the purpose of what DirecTV is doing here - they're trying to _save _money, not find new ways to spend it. The writing is on the wall: Job cuts are eminent.


I'm not sure about the office space issue. Most call centers I have been involved with don't share desks among agents. That allows each agent to keep notes and reference material handy as needed, as well a personal momentos. There are also ergonomic issues involved in two people sharing the same desk.

And while the move is certainly designed to reduce cost for DirecTV, the savings would only come from reduced staff if DirecTV had a significant amount of dead time where they were receiving almost no calls (and even in that case, I have to imagine that DirecTV had already staffed their call centers to handle the appropriate hourly call volume, even if it meant having some reps handle both technical and billing issues during slow periods). There is also some savings because one 200-person call center can more efficiently handle calls than two 100-person call centers.

Some savings will also come from having people go online when they are unable to call in for routine issues. But for the most part, people who are willing to go on line will go on line even if phone reps are available, and people who won't or can't go on line will still have to call.

So the daily call volume of people with billing issues will remain the same. If they can't call at 11 pm, they'll call at 11 am; but they'll still call.

The savings for DirecTV would be in the form of shift differential. Less significant would be the small staff savings from a slight reduction in call volume as some calls will become on-line transactions, plus a small staff reduction through efficiency gains from a single daytime call center rather than a daytime and nighttime center, plus a small staff reduction if DirecTV is willing to increase hold times for customers.


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> But in reality that would mean they have to procure more office space for the same number of employees working within a smaller window of time. That's not the purpose of what DirecTV is doing here - they're trying to _save _money, not find new ways to spend it. The writing is on the wall: Job cuts are eminent.


I don't think this is the case, the with the ever increasing customer base and the associated call volume Directv still needs staff to deal with this. Secondly, we are talking about call centers, and with the high turnover rate any job cuts could be achieved through attrition.


----------



## VegasVampire (Mar 17, 2008)

aa9vi said:


> I want at least the same service if I am paying more. My bill has gone up exponentially over the years for less customer service. The automated system has kicked me off numerous times. It needs improvement... seriously. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one to have this issue either.


You're not. At least not recently.

VV


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

If this is going to save D* money than I expect my bill to go down next year. Yeah ok.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't know how it is now but 8 or 10 yrs. ago if you downgraded they would charge you $5.00, I did it a few times but they said they would let it slide and didn't charge me, the way they are now with money it would supprise me if they didn't charge you.


----------



## greg47 (Apr 12, 2006)

Just another example how Direct cares for their customers. One of the reasons I dumped them a while back. After 7 years of being a paying on time customer I was verbally abused by a CSR and a smart mouthed supervisor. I do not care how many HD channels they provide, respect your customers and they will be loyal to you. I have been in customer service for many years and the customer is always right, even if they are wrong they are right.


----------



## Rathmir (May 2, 2007)

Besides, what does local time have to do with it when all the calls are going to India, anyway?[/QUOTE]

The call centers that DTV use are almost entirely in the US. there are two in Phillipines and one in Mexico. 15 are in the US.


----------



## bigboyman2 (May 6, 2008)

The last "General care" shift ends at 11 pm pst, that's the last call center open. That being said, as a tech rep, I'd rather help someone with their bill, rather than say "sorry, we can't do that" and have an unsolved problem with a dissatisfied person. Makes the next persons job harder


----------



## DTV-888 (May 7, 2008)

jsmartin99 said:


> Technical support will probably still be available 24 hours.


indeed it will.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Not that big a deal for me

I think I made 1-2 calls at very late hours due to work but I can get those things done online now


----------



## MER-TEX08 (Oct 20, 2007)

Directv New Hours Of Operation 8am-10pm Will Help Move Agents To Busy Hurs Normaly Noon To 7pm. More Than 14 Dtv Call Centers And Most Of Them Are Located In Usa. Philippinas And India Take Care Of International Programmng And English Calls. Mexico And Panama Call Center (billingual) Take Care Of Spanish Programming.


----------

